# Capital of Culture...what's worth seeing



## mwgdrwg (Feb 8, 2008)

I will be in Liverpool tomorrow for the first time in a year. I'll be taking in the cultural delights of the main museum in the morning, and Goodison Park in the afternoon (no museum jokes).

What else can I fit in to a four hour city centre visit?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 8, 2008)

The cathedrals are worth a look and the cemetry around the Anglican church is curious ( being in a quarry).

The Albert dock is nice with a range of museums to go and have a look at. Actually if it's a lovely day - go on the ferry...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 8, 2008)

boohoo said:


> The cathedrals are worth a look and the cemetry around the Anglican church is curious ( being in a quarry).
> 
> The Albert dock is nice with a range of museums to go and have a look at. Actually if it's a lovely day - go on the ferry...



I should've said...I've lived in Liverpool before so I've been to all those places. I want to go and see new things which have been commissioned for this year, there's that building with a revolving hole in it for a start (where's that?)


----------



## soulman (Feb 8, 2008)

FACT is always worth a visit. They've usually got some free stuff on.

Also have a look here - http://www.artinliverpool.com/index.php/maingalleries

I know the building you're on about but can't think where it is..


----------



## 8ball (Feb 8, 2008)

Who gives out these awards. 

Next: Birmingham - Capital of Surfing . .


----------



## soulman (Feb 8, 2008)

European Capital of Culture


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2008)

The Walker Art Gallery is just across from Lime street.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 8, 2008)

although not for the capital culture thingy - have you been to Williamsons Tunnels... and also Crosby beach for the anthony gormley sculptures?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 8, 2008)

boohoo said:


> although not for the capital culture thingy - have you been to Williamsons Tunnels... and also Crosby beach for the anthony gormley sculptures?



I won't have time, but I really want to go to see those sculptures. What are the Williamsons Tunnels though?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 8, 2008)

8ball said:


> Who gives out these awards.
> 
> Next: Birmingham - Capital of Surfing . .



There's always one


----------



## boohoo (Feb 8, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> I won't have time, but I really want to go to see those sculptures. What are the Williamsons Tunnels though?



They're in  Edge Hill - not too far to get from town... though I'm not sure how much more you can go and see since I went a couple of years ago...

http://www.williamsontunnels.co.uk/


----------



## soulman (Feb 9, 2008)

When were you last in Liverpool? If it's been a few years it might be worth just having a wander around. There's been some big changes in the last couple of years.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 9, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> There's always one



Not sure what you mean.

As far as I'm aware all of the big cultural contributions that have come from Liverpool have been at least 30 years ago.

Then again, I'm not sure what the point of this 'award' is meant to be aside from a capricious and unaccountable means for awarding grant funds.


----------



## soulman (Feb 9, 2008)

8ball said:


> Not sure what you mean.
> 
> As far as I'm aware all of the big cultural contributions that have come from Liverpool have been at least 30 years ago.
> 
> Then again, I'm not sure what the point of this 'award' is meant to be aside from a capricious and unaccountable means for awarding grant funds.



Where you from 8balls?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 9, 2008)

soulman said:


> Where you from 8balls?



What does this have to do with anything, slowman?


----------



## soulman (Feb 9, 2008)

8ball said:


> What does this have to do with anything, slowman?



You seem to have a problem with Liverpool. Shame really because you're missing out on a lot. Your loss tho..


----------



## 8ball (Feb 9, 2008)

soulman said:


> You seem to have a problem with Liverpool. Shame really because you're missing out on a lot. Your loss tho..



We get burning cars and shellsuits round here too.


----------



## soulman (Feb 9, 2008)

8ball said:


> We get burning cars and shellsuits round here too.



Round where?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 9, 2008)

soulman said:


> Round where?



Round are way.


----------



## soulman (Feb 9, 2008)

lol you're too ashamed to say where you're from


----------



## 8ball (Feb 9, 2008)

soulman said:


> lol you're too ashamed to say where you're from



Why - do you think it's shameful to be from somewhere?


----------



## soulman (Feb 9, 2008)

As mwgdrwg said there's always one. Usually not the sharpest pencil in the box, and tonight you've proven the point again.

For anyone who's thinking of visiting Liverpool have a look here - http://www.visitliverpool.com/ for starters although there's a whole lot more going on than any one website can show you


----------



## 8ball (Feb 9, 2008)

One of the tabs is actually called 'Music & The Beatles'.

Says it all really.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 9, 2008)

8ball said:


> One of the tabs is actually called 'Music & The Beatles'.
> 
> Says it all really.



yes. 

your posts do say it all.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 9, 2008)

Ended up having a quick visit to the World Museum, not long as we'd only been about a year ago. Spent ages in the Walker Art Gallery...my daughter got to dress up as Queen Elizabeth, and then keep the cool costume on as we walked around looking for her portrait. Great fun!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 9, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ended up having a quick visit to the World Museum, not long as we'd only been about a year ago. Spent ages in the Walker Art Gallery...my daughter got to dress up as Queen Elizabeth, and then keep the cool costume on as we walked around looking for her portrait. Great fun!



Did you go in the statue room?

I love the statue room.



I also remember a painting of a woman having a piss in the Modern Art room as well.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 9, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Did you go in the statue room?
> 
> I love the statue room.
> 
> ...



Yeah I went in there, it's great. 

I was quite overwhelmed to be honest...there's so much to see crammed in a little space.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 9, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> Statue room is ACE!



I always go in the statue room, without fail. 

There is one particular statue I favor over all the others. Don't tell them though!


----------



## soulman (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great time! 
Lovely weather in Liverpool today as well.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 9, 2008)

Innit. It was a beautiful day.

I am back up round these parts for the weekend, and if I didn't have so much work to do, you probably would have found me somewhere round there myself. 

Maybe even ogling my beautiful statue favorite.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 9, 2008)

soulman said:


> Sounds like you had a great time!
> Lovely weather in Liverpool today as well.



Yep I had a great day, and the weather was gorgeous.

My daughter loved the gallery, and she had a great time on her first trip to Goodison Park. When I asked her what the best bit of the day was...it wasn't the match, but making Chinese lanterns in the kids bit in the gallery


----------



## Wookey (Feb 10, 2008)

I went back to the Pool today to see the iron men! The weather was stunning beyond belief, and I got some nice pix. Will be going back a few times this year to soak it up, it's one of the best cities in the world.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm visiting in a couple of weeks.... so any other suggestions would be welcome....


----------



## soulman (Feb 11, 2008)

Another lovely sunny day 

For anyone interested in architecture - http://www.liverpoolarchitecture.com/tours/index.php


----------



## soulman (Feb 11, 2008)

Wookey said:


> I went back to the Pool today to see the iron men! The weather was stunning beyond belief, and I got some nice pix. Will be going back a few times this year to soak it up, it's one of the best cities in the world.



Nice photos Wookey. That top one reminds me of the cover for the Bunnymen's Heaven Up Here.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 13, 2008)

there are the various building sites that were meant to be things finished in time for 2008.

and then there is... erm te same stuff thats been there for the past few years but now with an 08 logo


to be fair there is a lot to see in the city just that I cant really think of that much that was specific for the cap of culture


----------



## soulman (Feb 15, 2008)

Where are you Pingu?


----------



## soulman (Feb 16, 2008)

Not here.


----------



## soulman (Feb 16, 2008)

New Beatles themed hotel - http://www.bbc.co.uk/liverpool/content/image_galleries/hard_days_night_hotel_gallery.shtml


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 24, 2008)

Just realised that today is the last day for the Walker's _ Joseph Wright of Derby in Liverpool  _ show- 
It has been so poorly publicised, I'd been planning to go and see it at Easter.






_A Conversation of Girls_
Private Collection, on loan to the National Museum of Wales, Cardiff


----------



## LM17 (Feb 25, 2008)

I live in the 'pool and somehow completely missed the Turner Prize. Will make more effort to get to the Klimt exhibition when that's in town though!


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2008)

Can't wait til the Klimt exhibition...

I'm in liverpool from Wednesday...hooray!!!


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 25, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> I should've said...I've lived in Liverpool before so I've been to all those places. I want to go and see new things which have been commissioned for this year, there's that building with a revolving hole in it for a start (where's that?)



Quite near the centre - one of the streets off Tithebarn street. It's worth a look, very clever


----------



## soulman (Feb 27, 2008)

Roger McGough has adapted Moliere’s play Tartuffe in verse


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2008)

LM17 said:


> I live in the 'pool and somehow completely missed the Turner Prize. Will make more effort to get to the Klimt exhibition when that's in town though!



Shame on you - missing the turner.  It was free!

Can't wait to go see the Klimt


----------

